# Northeast Meet Spring 2012 Date TBA by poll



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Northeast Spring Meet .*​
Date T.B.D. by user poll.
Time: 1 P.M. 
Parking lot near the Stone Church in West Boylston, Massachusetts.

​
I'm posting a poll with possible dates throughout the month of May. 

Please pick the ONE date in the poll that works best for you if you wish to attend.

This is an informal meet and greet, compare setups, notes etc. 

There is no set time limit, although the last one ended around 5 P.M, so I would guess it will be over around then.

I will cook some kind of food, yet to be determined. 

Here is the location:


















It's around the corner from the Stone Church in West Boylston Ma.

There will be a Green Alien out by the road to help you find the spot. 

Here are the coordinates if you have a gps:

42°22'12.23"N 71°46'54.86"W

Feel free to PM me with questions, ideas etc. 

Thanks,

Goodstuff


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Could you make the poll multiple selection so we can see which date has the most people available?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Northeast Meet Spring 2012 Date t.b.d by user poll*



chuyler1 said:


> Could you make the poll multiple selection so we can see which date has the most people available?


You can click see results under the poll. I don't want to make multiple choice available because I know someone will vote twice. Thanks for voting Chris.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wish I could make it but 7hrs is a long way on a Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Wish I could make it but 7hrs is a long way on a Sunday.


It's shorter when you do it on Saturday. Totally understand man. Didn't think you could make it anyway.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> It's shorter when you do it on Saturday. Totally understand man. Didn't think you could make it anyway.


Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm liking the green alien idea!! If I don't make this one for sure the next


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

May 19/20 is the only weekend that is not good for me. I voted for 5/13 but could really do any of the others.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> May 19/20 is the only weekend that is not good for me. I voted for 5/13 but could really do any of the others.


Noted, thanks.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm down for the 12th or 20th. I have a new car with no install right now, but I'd still love to come by and meet everyone.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like the 26th so far. I voted for the 27th but I can do any of the other days I think, lol.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Looks like the 26th so far. I voted for the 27th but I can do any of the other days I think, lol.


Looks like a nice spot at least, plenty of area according to Google for some sound wave cancellation from the public :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Looks like a nice spot at least, plenty of area according to Google for some sound wave cancellation from the public :laugh:


eggzachary/


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry dude, its 10+ hours from me now


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I did vote, but I'll try to make it any day you decide!

D.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bumps


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Poll closing soon...looks like the 26th.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Saturday May 26th at 1 P.M.

 
*


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Poll is closed but feel free to post up here if you are coming.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

This ain't braille but we bumpin.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Up again. Working on false floor and shiny lights.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

All the cool kids have false floors.

That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

All the other kids with their cool false floors, better thump, better thump, louder than my sub.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> *Saturday May 26th at 1 P.M.
> 
> 
> *




Awesome! I'll do my best to be there on time!

I'm still searching for good speaker wiring, as for updates: my mids are down in the kick area, did some tuning and got rid of the IDQ12 for a small 6.5" subwoofer... haaa and I almost forgot the HAT L6s are in the doors!

* If you don't mind me to show up with this little rare animal... "The Aardvark"* and forgive me if I don't have time to wash my car! 

See you there!

Ps GoodStuff! is there an open area next to the site?









.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Ps GoodStuff! is there an open area next to the site?


SOrt of. There are a lot of power lines. Were you thinking of flying one of your planes or something?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> SOrt of. There are a lot of power lines. Were you thinking of flying one of your planes or something?


Yes, I've done it before for other meets (LINK) and kind of makes the day, and since I don't have a subwoofer box in the trunk I can toss one of my planes and if the weather cooperates why not shoot some pictures from the sky!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Yes, I've done it before for other meets (LINK) and kind of makes the day, and since I don't have a subwoofer box in the trunk I can toss one of my planes and if the weather cooperates why not shoot some pictures from the sky!
> 
> .


Word up...in the sky.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Word up...in the sky.


no, I really mean it... from the sky! 

Aerial View - Home

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> no, I really mean it... from the sky!
> 
> Aerial View - Home
> 
> .


I know. For serious. In da skies yo.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I know. For serious. In da skies yo.


Ok! (O: we could try to do some thing like this: LOL










Ps. this is a real picture no Photoshop!


But I still would like to listen every body's system.! (O:

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

derick - that's awesome!

I won't be able to make the meet. I haven't had a system since I bought my car a year and a half ago. I do miss it though! Have fun.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> derick - that's awesome!
> 
> I won't be able to make the meet. I haven't had a system since I bought my car a year and a half ago. I do miss it though! Have fun.


Yeah I think your name was in the list from awhile back. 
I'll try and remember to exclude you next time, lol.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

drocpsu said:


> derick - that's awesome!
> 
> I won't be able to make the meet. I haven't had a system since I bought my car a year and a half ago. I do miss it though! Have fun.


*Thanks! *too bad you aren't coming, maybe next time!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

you can feel it's getting down 
to the wire.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> you can feel it's getting down
> to the wire.


*I had to Google it! I'm new in the block jeje*

"Ev'ry time you touch her sets your hands on fire,
And ev'ry thing you've got is all that she requires.
And you hang on, hang on, hang on
To the words of a lier.

*You can feel it's getting down to the wire.*

All the hurt you thought was gone has now returned,
And ev'ry thing she's laughing at is all you've learned.
And you let go, let go, let go,
'Cause you know you're getting tired.
Can *you feel it getting down to the wire?*

Take the time to close your eyes and look around,
'Cause anyone who helped you out can let you down.
And look out, look out, look out;
The voice is now the choir.
*Can you feel it getting down to the wire?*"

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

So how are we on this? are we ready?

*Goodstuff do you have a head count? 
*
any idea? 

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> So how are we on this? are we ready?
> 
> *Goodstuff do you have a head count?
> *
> ...


Not really. 
I think me, you, Anthony,http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/ultimateherts.html Ultimatehertz and TwoDrink? 
I guess post up if you are coming.
I'm building late into the next couple of nights to finish then I have to figure out when I am going to clean my car and cook food, lol.


























Measure once? Lol. It's ok. I can move the amps a bit and it will look better in the long run than the way I was trying to do it.
I'm also thinking of adding some red flock. I was going to do the whole thing black, but after seeing the contrast with the red spray paint I think I could really make it nice with stripes of black and red or some mix of both.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

You guys are lucky my motorcycle needs parts. I was *this* close to bitching out in favor of riding my motor cycle this weekend.

See you all Saturday at 1.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Too bad I'm going to miss out on this meet, the aerial photography looks awesome!! I have a GoPro Hero HD we can get some aerial video footage next time, I checked out the website really cool hobby!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Too bad I'm going to miss out on this meet, the aerial photography looks awesome!! I have a GoPro Hero HD we can get some aerial video footage next time, I checked out the website really cool hobby!


Are you in CA or not?

Hey thanks!

Check out this video I made about 7-8 years ago with a simple point and shoot digital camera! I know the GP Hero works great for aerial video!

LINK to Aerial Video 


.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

derickveliz said:


> Are you in CA or not?
> 
> Hey thanks!
> 
> ...


I live on the East Coast

I'm surprised that thing can carry a payload like a camera, I'm also surprised how high you are able to fly it (styrofoam plane with electric motors? lol) 

Do you own a GoPro? I am working on a Documentary about Elm Tree's I need some aerial video, too bad you don't have a heli.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> I live on the East Coast
> 
> I'm surprised that thing can carry a payload like a camera, I'm also surprised how high you are able to fly it (styrofoam plane with electric motors? lol)
> 
> Do you own a GoPro? I am working on a Documentary about Elm Tree's I need some aerial video, too bad you don't have a heli.



Your info on the left says Santa Rosa CA...?



*I'm sorry to change subject here but I'm trying to keep the attention so we have more DIYMA members to show up on Saturday!*





*What about a piece of foam that goes 90 mph and climbs at 60 feet / second!!!*











*Or fly at 2,500 feet high without any link, just my eyes!*











*Or fly a Multitask airplane that looks like a "Yellow" glider but flies at 140 mph*












*And taking pictures in the middle of a snow storm!*












*Yes I fly helis, but for my photography business the airplanes do 99% of the work.*











*No I don't own a Hero, if I find a client with a good excuse to buy then I will!*

.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

The GoPro takes higher quality photos than those and with a fisheye, plus 60fps capture. 

If you got a heli I might hit you up for a 360 fly around of an Elm Tree where are you located? 

Yes it says CA but I am just a wee bit paranoid about my system getting janked with the thousands i got into it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

This is where I stopped last night, I don't think I will get much of anything else done before the meet.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> This is where I stopped last night, I don't think I will get much of anything else done before the meet.


How do you keep them from overheating being enclosed like that??


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> How do you keep them from overheating being enclosed like that??


The JL never really gets hot. Not sure how the Zapco will do. 
Most all of the heat vents out the top and the cover isn't totally flush so air can circulate a bit. 
If I was planning on hammering on it full volume for 2 hours straight I might pull it off.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I was thinking about doing this with my Zapco too, maybe add some 12V PC fans to the box?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> I was thinking about doing this with my Zapco too, maybe add some 12V PC fans to the box?


Only if it becomes a problem.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Only if it becomes a *problem*.


Why not prevent one instead of wait for one? (it's your gear not mine)


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> This is where I stopped last night, I don't think I will get much of anything else done before the meet.


Can't wait to see your progress in person, looks great!

Burning a CD for tomorrow.

See you there!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Why not prevent one instead of wait for one? (it's your gear not mine)


Some how I knew that was coming, lol. I don't want to complicate things if fans are not needed.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be hot and dry today.
Packing my stuff/
Going to get some egg salad and turkey sandwiches. 
I didn't have time to cook anything. 


Directions, build log, tools, water, food, sunshade, plates cups silverware, paper towels, green alien, cd's, 
camera batteries, fuses chair, cooler, ice. 
What did I miss guys?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

.
leaving home now, I'm behind schedule should be there by 2pm

D.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll be staying tuned for media from the meet, have a great time guys!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tweeters: blown

But it was worth it. Any suggestions for a tweeter a tweeter that will play down to 1.5k? Or lower? 50w rms handling is requirement #2


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

OH NO! Really?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

asp87 said:


> Tweeters: blown
> 
> But it was worth it. Any suggestions for a tweeter a tweeter that will play down to 1.5k? Or lower? 50w rms handling is requirement #2


I'm sorry to hear that, they where OK at the parking lot, I can think that you liked the way they sound and on the road just keep going and crank them up until they give up. )O:

*If I where you, or if I was going to do a 2 way system* I would get a pair of HAT Legatia L1 Pro R2 Tweeters, yes they are not cheap, besides that any other tweeter out there that would work for you, I'm not familiar with any other brand, I like HAT because (besides I'm a fan) they are made in the USA, Team Hybrid are winning competitions every where, and if I have a question I e-mail the owner and withing hours I get a response, and by now he knows me! That's a big thing for me as a costumer.

Hybrid site LINK

L1 Pro R2 Price LINK

BTW I don't have any interest you buy HAT, I don't work for them, I just like their products, as a friend and a good advice!


Here is a picture of a guy from Team Hybrid he is using a 2 way system, that tweeter you see on the right side is the L1 Pro R2!









.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Guys don't forget to PM me with your info, and I'll send you the track I was talking about!

.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

derickveliz said:


> .


Looks like a disaster waiting to happen; put your foot right through one of those!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Goodstuff! 

I'm amazed on how much better your system sounds since last time, like I said you had the best image and specially the center image of all 3 of us, I can tell that you spend many hours in your car tuning, it's paying off.

Now lets get your Midbass to work harder, your subwoofer is very impressive. I wonder if one of my old kicker solo-barics would sound like yours.

And Yes I can see my a-pillars with some flocking, Your's look fantastic.

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Looks like a disaster waiting to happen; put your foot right through one of those!


It's a car show, and I remember he build grills after this picture was taken, but yes they are kind of in the way. But man his system sounds really good! The only thing I don't like is that tuning and sweet spot is done with the seats all the way back, (not in a regular driving position) to me that takes the point of a commuter and good sound system.

.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

derickveliz said:


> It's a car show, and I remember he build grills after this picture was taken, but yes they are kind of in the way. But man his system sounds really good! The only thing I don't like is that tuning and sweet spot is done with the seats all the way back, (not in a regular driving position) to me that takes the point of a commuter and good sound system.
> 
> .


Some sort of a better path for the sound waves radiating from that position rather than the door?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Some sort of a better path for the sound waves radiating from that position rather than the door?


Not really it's more about your PLDs and point source!

.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

derickveliz said:


> Not really it's more about your PLDs and point source!
> 
> .


I'm still learning, in other words like a concert how the music comes from the direct front?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> I'm still learning, in other words like a concert how the music comes from the direct front?


Understand, but...

If you look at my install all my drivers are off axis some of them parallel to the car, and I get a good stage that mimics a concert. It's not really the same thing cars are so small and the worst place for a Hifi sound system, than the way you approach a home system in your living room.

This picture is old, my Mids are not there any more but look at the tweeter is off axis pointing towards the windshield,










Here is my Mid down in the kick area, off-axis


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Hey for the people who got a copy of my CD, here is the view of the stage for the song Coladito, and how and why the big bass drum is slightly to the right and not centered.*












*And here is the picture of the 5 times world champion with 2 pair of Mid-basses, Mids in kick area and tweeters on a-pillar, this is a 1 seat car similar to ours. and remember how I explained the position of the 2nd midbass on the floor to keep away the leg from pilot and copilot away from the shortest distance of the Mids to your ears...*


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

*Thanks for that, looks like I have some more homework to do before my next install then (which I hope to have done for the next meet) when is the next meet anyway? 

I want to share my equipment since I was not able to make it, this current install of this equipment is being procrastinated since I can not seem to stop my doors from leaking water around the window seals it's extremely aggravating (you would not know until you had the doors apart since they DO drain correctly).*

























*Oh and of course the Tang Band w6-1139si's in a Tline enclosure tuned by HexiBase: *At a Glance - YouTube

*Now I just need to work on placement, this is as far as I made it (yes I am aware I set myself up for potential ground loop issues):*


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> *Thanks for that, looks like I have some more homework to do before my next install then (which I hope to have done for the next meet) when is the next meet anyway?
> 
> I want to share my equipment
> 
> ...


*

We can do a meet any time you want, Goodstuff and I agree that 3 or 4
members could get together at my place or his place, with no problems.



Nice equipment looks sharp. Now is that a 2 way component system (passive) I'm looking at x-overs after the amps? if so my suggestion is to keep your 
tweeters as close as possible to your midbass, because you will be running passive.


Talking about the sub, HexiBase did a box for the woofer that I'm using (HAT i6SW), but more towards SPL, 
mine has a box I built for SQ and it's only a 6.5" woofer that it's not shy at all. Here is a LINK

Here is a picture of the inside of my box during construction.















If I where you I would try to fit/make a kick panel with both drivers in the kick area, like this:











.*


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds good, plenty of places to meet my way too if anyone is ever interested in heading to the general Fitchburg area (I do not live in Fitchburg). What kinda music do you guys bump, that Mana seems Spanishy 

*Yup 2-way passive, pondered bi-amping it since it's a 4ch amp but I would have wattage distribution problems most likely. I planned on both midbass and tweets being in my door panels, this is what my doors look like raw:*










*Midbass inner lower corner:*










*I planned on using the cups that came with the KRX2 set, somewhere tucked out of the way on the doors:*

































*The kick panels are deff something to think about, my speakers would be safe from water!! Yup this link shows the same Tline I'm talking about, my enclosure space I have to work with behind my seats is 10" tall - 7" deep and 4ft wide so two 6.5's should work perfectly. 

Your enclosure looks complicated, looks like a large horn slanted across the top haha *


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Sounds good, plenty of places to meet my way too if anyone is ever interested in heading to the general Fitchburg area (I do not live in Fitchburg). What kinda music do you guys bump, that Mana seems Spanishy
> 
> Your enclosure looks complicated, looks like a large horn slanted across the top haha [/B]


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Goodstuff!
> 
> I'm amazed on how much better your system sounds since last time, like I said you had the best image and specially the center image of all 3 of us, I can tell that you spend many hours in your car tuning, it's paying off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Derick. So I tried messing with the crossover points. I pushed the mid down to 50hz and also the sub down to 50hz. The sub isn't as localized now and more bass seems to come from the mids, but I still have work to do. I forgot to mention that I measured with an RTA in the past and I had a dip at 500-700hz, not sure how it would measure now with the id69's but I know this has been a problem area for me, and apparently many other cars have problems with this same area. I was impressed with the depth of your stage, it seemed to extend out beyond the windshield. I've been scratching my head trying to think about how I will fix my new problem of having the stage on the dash and not on the front bumper like yours. I wish I could help you take your image to the next level. I was going to suggest putting the tweets much more on axis but I know you have a lot of work in the pillars. 

Anthony, I wonder why your tweeters blew, we raised the crossover point a lot, they should have been fine after that? Maybe damage was done when we saw them moving. Either that or they never wanted to have to play Wang Chung ever again. Just kidding, I'll hunt you down some tweets that can cross low but don't cost a million bucks.




Mr.Anonymous said:


> Sounds good, plenty of places to meet my way too if anyone is ever interested in heading to the general Fitchburg area (I do not live in Fitchburg). What kinda music do you guys bump, that Mana seems Spanishy


Those focal's look nice, I've never heard them before.
There will always be water in your doors by design, does not matter what vehicle. It's one of the drawbacks of door speakers. I've just accepted it. My speakers are treated on the back side with a coating so the water doesn't really bother them, however if there was enough of it I'm sure it could short the amp. I listen to and love all different kinds of music, now including some Spanish music thanks to Derick!

COLADITO, YO!


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Derick you have just a single subwoofer mounted up front? Interesting

My doors look like a waterfall on the inside it's very bad, the truck was stored in a very dry barn for 12 years without seeing sunlight before we discovered it so the belt seals have dried up and they are no longer available new. I have tried several pairs from junkyards with no luck but am determined (so much for concealing my identity on here lol)









These are the type of riffs I try nailing on my systems; progressive rock
Genesis - Los Endos - YouTube


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Derick you have just a single subwoofer mounted up front? Interesting
> 
> These are the type of riffs I try nailing on my systems; progressive rock
> Genesis - Los Endos - YouTube


*Yes! just one.* And it's a little monster. Well it's not like a 10 but to have the Bass up front, is good enough.

That's a cool track, I'll try to get a good copy, and try in my car, *I found out that any kind of music if well recorded sounds amazing!*

,.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

derickveliz said:


> That's a cool track, I'll try to get a good copy, and try in my car, *I found out that any kind of music if well recorded sounds amazing!*
> 
> ,.


PM me your email I will send it to you uncompressed, I only obtain FLAC audio files I have not touched MP3s in years.

Here is another fav riff to slam on the bass is so clean on a FLAC track:
Starship Trooper by Yes - YouTube


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> OH NO! Really?


See red below 


derickveliz said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, they where OK at the parking lot, I can think that you liked the way they sound and on the road just keep going and crank them up until they give up. )O:
> 
> *If I where you, or if I was going to do a 2 way system* I would get a pair of HAT Legatia L1 Pro R2 Tweeters, yes they are not cheap, besides that any other tweeter out there that would work for you, I'm not familiar with any other brand, I like HAT because (besides I'm a fan) they are made in the USA, Team Hybrid are winning competitions every where, and if I have a question I e-mail the owner and withing hours I get a response, and by now he knows me! That's a big thing for me as a costumer.
> 
> ...


I think the part I highligted in red is what did it. You know me too well, it seems.

Those components look amazing and I've heard nothing but fantastic reviews about HAT but unfortunately I can't swing that kind of $$ right now.



derickveliz said:


> Guys don't forget to PM me with your info, and I'll send you the track I was talking about!
> 
> .


Doneski.

I'm looking at my options for tweeters still...
Old ones: Vifa XT25SC90-04 1" Dual Ring Radiator Tweeter 264-1014

These seem like the big brother to my current ones. They would take some work to fit but just going by the #'s listed they might do ok. Thoughts?
Vifa XT25TG30-04 1" Dual Ring Radiator Tweeter 264-1016


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> See red below
> 
> I think the part I highligted in red is what did it. You know me too well, it seems.
> 
> ...


DO IT. I had these and loved them, so much more than the small flange. I went with something else because they were to big for me at the time.
And looks like you should be able to run them at 2k.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, they are definitely obnoxiously large. I would probably end up grafting them into the sail panels but I might attempt a temporary mount before fiberglassing anything. I could probably modify the flanged face easily enough too... To make it smaller.

Glad to know they sound good though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Some old pics.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, they really are enormous. I was doing some rough figuring and I think I'll be able to mold them into the sail panel. They'll look funny, but oh well. The guy who posted in my thread suggested a pretty good looking Daytons too. A little more money but the reviews are better too. Not sure which I want to go with yet.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm listening to the song Derick sent with my headphones... Holy crap. I thought there was someone behind me and turned around wondering what the hell was going on before I realized it was the track playing.

Amazon.com: Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise Isolating Earphones: Electronics

For anyone that's curious, these are my headphones and I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> I'm listening to the song Derick sent with my headphones... Holy crap. I thought there was someone behind me and turned around wondering what the hell was going on before I realized it was the track playing.
> 
> Amazon.com: Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise Isolating Earphones: Electronics
> 
> For anyone that's curious, these are my headphones and I can't recommend them highly enough.


I meant to comment on Derick's cd he made for everyone. INcredible. Awesome. Thank you so much/ I hate the song by pitbull but love it at the same time (track 8 I think) because it's incredibly powerful sounding, if that makes any sense. Track 3 is really cool once you get past the first 5 seconds, seems to really hurt my ears at any volume. I bet that it would be scary on headphones. Derick could you possibly make a track list of that disc you made?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I meant to comment on Derick's cd he made for everyone. INcredible. Awesome. Thank you so much/ I hate the song by pitbull but love it at the same time (track 8 I think) because it's incredibly powerful sounding, if that makes any sense. Track 3 is really cool once you get past the first 5 seconds, seems to really hurt my ears at any volume. I bet that it would be scary on headphones. Derick could you possibly make a track list of that disc you made?



*You are welcome! I'm glad you like it!*


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> I'm listening to the song Derick sent with my headphones... Holy crap. I thought there was someone behind me and turned around wondering what the hell was going on before I realized it was the track playing.
> 
> Amazon.com: Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise Isolating Earphones: Electronics
> 
> For anyone that's curious, these are my headphones and I can't recommend them highly enough.


Do you have any over the ear models you like? The ones you have don't feel like they are going to fall out?


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Do you have any over the ear models you like? The ones you have don't feel like they are going to fall out?


I have almost no experience with over the ear models. These absolutely do not feel like they are going to fall out. They fit like ear plugs and that's how they achieve their low end response and block out so much of the ambient noise. I love wearing them at work because it is so easy to block everything out and focus but I can never hear when someone is trying to talk to me. I wouldn't consider these to be for active use like running, but they do not feel like they are going to fall out. I should note that people with larger ear canals typically find these more comfortable.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

for some reason this site hasn't been emailing me when i get PMs, so i missed this. although, my car is nowhere near done anyways.

i'd love to meet up with some relatively local audiophiles when i eventually complete my system.

i'll try to tune in more often in case there's another one later this summer.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

cybersailor420 said:


> for some reason this site hasn't been emailing me when i get PMs, so i missed this. although, my car is nowhere near done anyways.
> 
> i'd love to meet up with some relatively local audiophiles when i eventually complete my system.
> 
> i'll try to tune in more often in case there's another one later this summer.


We will have another group meet at the end of the summer. That sucks you didn't get the pm as there were not alot of people at the meet. 
Bring your car in whatever shape it's in, I love half built stuff, got a bunch myself, lol.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

haha will do! the car is mostly built (all suspension, all engine bolt-ons/turbo, new tranny internals and diffs, etc.)... the stereo has just been getting side-lined as I've gotten more addicted to mechanical modding. I started working on it 4 years ago!!!!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

cybersailor420 said:


> haha will do! the car is mostly built (all suspension, all engine bolt-ons/turbo, new tranny internals and diffs, etc.)... the stereo has just been getting side-lined as I've gotten more addicted to mechanical modding. I started working on it 4 years ago!!!!


Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Our mascot just before he got poison ivy and I popped him after the meet.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Our mascot just before he got poison ivy and I popped him after the meet.


They exist man....they exist, won't get into it here lol


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> They exist man....they exist, won't get into it here lol


Yeah I'm on the fence about it. It just seemed like a good mascot when I spotted it at roll on, lol.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

derickveliz said:


> Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!
> 
> .


well it's hard to choose just a couple, so here's a link to some I threw in an album on photobucket. the car has been through several stages, a couple paint jobs, and never seems to be complete. but you'll get the idea. it did have a sparkly green paint job, but is back to black. for now...

2006 Subaru WRX Ltd - Sophia pictures by cybersailor420 - Photobucket

pictures of the intended trunk setup, since this is an audio forum. only thing I'm not sure about yet is whether or not I'm going to port the boxes. it would be a tube port on the inside lower corners.





















and for the performance fans, here are two of my favorite videos from some auto-x. (make sure to click HD)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=808452228108

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=745676865438


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

cybersailor420 said:


> well it's hard to choose just a couple, so here's a link to some I threw in an album on photobucket. the car has been through several stages, a couple paint jobs, and never seems to be complete. but you'll get the idea. it did have a sparkly green paint job, but is back to black. for now...
> 
> 2006 Subaru WRX Ltd - Sophia pictures by cybersailor420 - Photobucket
> 
> ...


Wow. Looks like a ton of work. I've built one fiberglass subwoofer box. It would suck to have to build two at once, lol.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

haha yea not fun at all. they were actually built many months apart, and free hand. so it was very hard to make them similar in shape. i only have basic tools as well (i.e. no router)


----------

